# May POTM Poll



## Nikon Fan (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are the entries for the May POTM.  The pictures can be found on the May POTM Nomination thread (sticky at the top of the forum).  Thanks to all that nominated pictures, and congrats to those that were nominated!!! The Poll will last one full week which will go until next Friday (24th I think).  

For the June POTM we will start nominations on the first of the month, in order to get back on track  You can nominate three pictures anytime during the month up until the 20th when a poll will be posted.  Any shot that you like from the month of June, or even all the way back til May 17th(today) may be chosen for nomination so as not to leave any shots out.  So let's see lots of great nominations next month as we have had for this one!!! 

Okay on to the voting....


----------



## Corry (Jun 17, 2005)

Got my vote in!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the sticky Corry


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 21, 2005)

alot of nice shots this time around! (not that there usually isnt)

could you go ahead and post the june POTM nomination thread? it's getting pretty late in june...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 21, 2005)

I am actually waiting til the first of July, this way it will catch us back up...the pics from the last few weeks and June are still able to be nominated, along with those in July as well, so that the June pics aren't totally left out (but there won't be a June POTM thread).  That should get us on track, and then we should be set from there on out


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 22, 2005)

ahhh ok, so if we want to nominate a photo still, what do we do? would you be able to add a poll option?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't change the poll, but you can nominate the pic in next months when it's up...there is actually already one that was nominated late that will be posted in next months as well   If you think you'll forget, send me a PM with a pic and the link and I can make sure it gets in


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 24, 2005)

ah ok. thanks!


----------

